# Richard T



## Mrs T (24 May 2014)

Hi, I just wanted to let you all know that very sadly Richard died this morning. He was taken unexpectedly and catastrophically ill with what turned out to be an aneurysm in his brain stem. I probably shouldn't be posting this in my current state, but I wanted to let you know as the forum was an important part of his life, and he made many great friends here.

The only brightness in the general misery is that we were able to give consent for Richard's liver, pancreas and one of his kidneys to be donated to benefit someone in need of them.

Thank you all for the friendship and laughs you gave him during his time as a member of the forum.

Best wishes,
Emma


----------



## CHJ (24 May 2014)

So sorry to hear of your loss Emma, I'm sure Richards participation in the forum will be missed.

As a consolation I personally can only say, as much as Richards passing is a blow to you and your family I can only find solace in the fact that life was not a dragged out series of discomfort for him personally.

Thank you for letting the wood working community know of this sad event.


----------



## MARK.B. (24 May 2014)

Sorry to hear of your loss, our thoughts and prayers are with you at this sad time.


----------



## Mr_P (24 May 2014)

> So sorry to here of your loss, I'm sure Richards participation in the forum will be missed.



I'll second that, Richard was one of the most helpful forum members.

Only met Richard once just a few a months ago at David Stanley, we had a very nice chat about mitre planes and he even took the trouble to bring one of his puzzles along to show me. Ironically the puzzle was called "forgetmeknot".

Such a shame and just when he was mastering plane making, I was eagerly awaiting his next generation mitres in brass / gun metal.

Carl (tall specky northerner).


----------



## Paul Chapman (24 May 2014)

That is so very sad and a great shock. Richard was such a nice person and so very helpful.

We'll be thinking of you at this very sad time

Paul


----------



## woodbutcher2 (24 May 2014)

So sorry for your loss , my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Woodmonkey (24 May 2014)

Very sorry to hear such sad news, how moving that he could help someone else at least. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## marcros (24 May 2014)

My thoughts are with you and family.


----------



## spinks (24 May 2014)

Sorry to hear your sad news, god bless


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 May 2014)

+1 Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (24 May 2014)

My sympathies are with you Mrs T. God Bless.


----------



## Ring (24 May 2014)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## DannyEssex (24 May 2014)

So sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and your family


----------



## Harbo (24 May 2014)

My sincere condolences on your loss - Richard will be greatly missed.

Rod


----------



## AndyT (24 May 2014)

So very sorry. I'd only met Richard a few times but was looking forward to getting to know him better.


----------



## John15 (24 May 2014)

So sorry for your loss Mrs T

John


----------



## gasman (24 May 2014)

Such a shock I am so very sorry for you
Mark


----------



## mailee (24 May 2014)

So sorry to hear the news about Richard. He will be missed.


----------



## richarnold (24 May 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear of your news Emma.
I was hoping to catch up with you both tomorrow at Mikes do, and can't quite believe you won't both be there.
I will miss his cheerful attitude and enthusiasm all day.
Thinking of you in this difficult time.
Richard


----------



## Baldhead (24 May 2014)

Very sad news, god bless.

Baldhead


----------



## Racers (24 May 2014)

Such sad news, I am sorry for you. 


He will be missed.


Pete


----------



## Setch (24 May 2014)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Richard was such a helpful, and profoundly likeable contributor to the forum, he will be greatly missed. It is no surprise that someone who gave so freely of his time and considerable knowledge in life would have taken steps to do the same at the end of his life, and I'm sure the knowledge he has helped others would have done a little to temper his sadness at leaving his friends and family so abruptly .

Thank you so much for thinking of us at such a difficult time, I'm sure everyone on the forum sends you their love and best wishes.


----------



## Steve Maskery (24 May 2014)

Emma
You must be heart-broken. When it is sudden it is worse for the family than for the individual, I think. I certainly hope that I go as quickly.
But I'm posting mainly to say Thank You for recycling. I'm a recipient of two corneas, 9 years apart and I am eternally grateful to my two donors. I don't know who they were and their families don't know me (as far as I am aware), but the generosity of those gifts has transformed my life. I'd be blind by now, otherwise. I have no doubt that yours and Richard's generosity will be just as much appreciated.
Steve


----------



## doorframe (24 May 2014)

I can only echo all that has been said above. My sincerest condolences to you and your family.

Roy


----------



## Benchwayze (24 May 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this news. Please accept my sincere condolences. Blessed be, to you and all your family at this sad time. Richard was always eager to help anyone, and it is fitting he could still help others, by his untimely passing.
RIP Richard.


----------



## Charlie Woody (24 May 2014)

My condolences on your sad loss.


----------



## rxh (24 May 2014)

I was very shocked and saddened at this news. I never met Richard - I only knew him from his interesting, enthusiastic and knowledgeable contributions to this forum. He gave me much useful advice and encouragement in my plane making efforts. I am very sorry for your loss.
Richard Hughes


----------



## lanemaux (25 May 2014)

So sorry for your loss . I have read Richards posts with great interest since joining the forum and will wager that many of them are being re-read by many a forum member tonight with melancholy and wistful nostalgia. On a side note , Richard once counseled me on TV of all things... noted my signature lamented waiting for some new British content and recommended something to get me by. He shall be missed.


----------



## gregmcateer (25 May 2014)

I too met Richard just once and benefitted from his kind generosity in showing his skills and SOME of his many tools!

My thoughts are with you and having lost my Mum in October, know how just some small comfort can come from knowing our loved ones were able to donate organs to other needy people.

Please take care of yourself.

Best wishes,

Greg


----------



## SurreyHills (25 May 2014)

Emma
So sorry to hear about Richard and please accept my condolences. I will remember Richard whenever I use the holdfasts he made for me. I was one of the members who benefitted when he made a batch of them for the forum members a couple of years ago. 
Andy


----------



## hanser (25 May 2014)

Emma 

So sorry to read your sad news. My condolences to you and your family. 

Over several years I have enjoyed Richards' posts, marvelled at his skill and ingenuity. A true gentleman who shared his knowledge selflessly. He will be missed from this forum.

Robin


----------



## jimi43 (25 May 2014)

Very rarely do you meet a true master craftsman and Richard was one such rarity!

Emma...I don't know what to say I am truly saddened by Richard's passing.

Jimi


----------



## RogerS (25 May 2014)

Emma

Such sad news and I admire your courage in posting at this difficult time. Richard will be sorely missed by us all. 

My thoughts are with you and your family.

Roger


----------



## condeesteso (25 May 2014)

Very saddened indeed to hear this news Emma. Came as an absolute shock of course, and I offer my deepest sympathies.

I'm in no doubt that more will be said of Richard's work over the coming months and years, but he was the consumate craftsman. I have been a very vocal fan of his holdfasts, and was delighted to have Richard make me various other items. But all who knew him are clear that his future lay in plane-making and he was destined to become one of the big names, without any doubt at all.
Richard's loss leaves a big empty space - here on the forum but in the World at large. Very sorry indeed. He was one of my favourite chums.


----------



## paul-c (25 May 2014)

sorry for your loss, My thoughts are with you and family.
paul-c


----------



## undergroundhunter (25 May 2014)

My thoughts are with you and the rest of the family. He will be missed.

Matt


----------



## n0legs (25 May 2014)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.
Bloody sad news and sorry to hear it.

Allan


----------



## rileytoolworks (25 May 2014)

Emma, I am so sorry for your loss. I only met Richard the one time but I've read his posts on the forum and his blog, and he was a true gent. Always willing to help others by sharing his experience. 
I just don't know what to say, other than he will be missed by more people than those that ever met him.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Adam.


----------



## Ali (25 May 2014)

So sorry to hear this, my deepest condolences


----------



## markturner (25 May 2014)

My condolences on your loss Emma. I never met Richard, but have some of his marvellous work, some holdfasts he made and followed his plane making efforts with interest. Be sure his work and memory will live on here, as well with you and the family.


----------



## tobytools (25 May 2014)

i can't believe it, i met Richard in January at the auctions and used to email him frequently for advice and chit chat about tools. im so sorry emma, he was a very special man and liked by all. im lost for words sorry. 
sending you my best 
toby and freya


----------



## xy mosian (25 May 2014)

Emma, my condolences to you and your family. Just like many another here I never met Richard, but always delighted in reading of his plane making. I am sure he will be remembered for a long time.
geoff, a.k.a xy mosian.


----------



## paulm (26 May 2014)

So sad to hear about Richard, he was a lovely guy Emma and always seemed full of enthusiasm and new ideas. We'll miss him.

Best wishes, Paul


----------



## Mrs T (26 May 2014)

Dear all,

Thank you all so much for your kind messages. It really means a lot to me to know he had such a nice group of people like you who enjoyed his posts, etc.

Best wishes,
Emma


----------



## Cheshirechappie (26 May 2014)

Oh Lor - that's dreadful news. My condolences, of course.

I enjoyed Richard's posts. He was clearly a very talented craftsman, but he came across as a thoroughly decent bloke, too.


----------



## toolsntat (27 May 2014)

Emma, I can truly say I have never been so shocked to hear of someones passing as this news has left me.

Heartfelt condolences to you.

Andy


----------



## Corneel (27 May 2014)

Just read about this, and I am shocked. Always like his contributions a lot.

My condolenses too.


----------



## TrimTheKing (27 May 2014)

So sorry to hear this very sad news. I always enjoyed Richard's 'virtual' company.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## adidat (27 May 2014)

A nice picture of him, talking to me, fully engrossed in dovetailed infill planes!





a really nice guy and fountain of knowledge!

he shall be missed!

Adidat


----------



## jimi43 (27 May 2014)

Fantastic picture my friend....where was that taken?

Jim


----------



## adidat (27 May 2014)

At the sharpening event last year arranged by dodge, it was a pleasure to see richards planes all made by hand. He was so enthusiastic in talking about them! A toolie moment to cherish!

adidat


----------



## DTR (27 May 2014)

I am truly saddened to hear this. I always enjoyed Richard's posts and I followed his infill threads with fascination. My thoughts go out to you Emma and your family.


----------



## MickCheese (28 May 2014)

I have been away so have just picked this up.

This is shocking news. I have thoroughly enjoyed Richards plane making contributions and whilst I would not even attempt one he made it easy for me to dream.

I don't know what to say.

My condolences.

Mick


----------



## Scouse (28 May 2014)

Been working away so just read this and simply cannot believe it.

Truly great bloke. My condolences.

El.


----------



## Dovetaildave (29 May 2014)

Dearest Emma, family and friends,

Heaven or next life, is full of many great people, makers and designers alike.
I'm sure Richard will be deep in discussion and having a great time with all the big names we so casually use daily in "Hand tools" forum.
I imagine some of them will be impressed to meet him too, what a great personality!

I can talk to my late parents any time, as they are still alive _in_ me.

My deepest condolences at this difficult time and all my best wishes Emma.
Dave


----------



## Mrs T (30 May 2014)

Hi all,

Just to let you know Richard's funeral will be on Tuesday 10 June at 11:00am at Robin Hood Cemetery and Crematorium, Streetsbrook Road, Solihull. I'm aware you're spread far and wide, and that it's a work day... that much said, if you wish to attend, you would be very welcome. 

Emma x


----------



## Eric The Viking (30 May 2014)

Thank you Emma.

I've only just picked this up - Richard will be sorely missed by all of us. 

Obviously condolences to all the family and will be thinking of you on 10th especially.

E.


----------



## cutting42 (31 May 2014)

Not on here much these days but very sad to read this. Richard was one of those that kept me returning to UKW to keep up to date and read quality posts. My sincere condolences to you and your family Emma.


----------



## riclepp (31 May 2014)

My deepest and sincere condolences to you. Only met Richard once, but that has a resounding effect. A true gentleman and time for all. Will be missed by all that knew him.


----------



## condeesteso (31 May 2014)

I posted this about 2 years ago in a Mac thread (Mac timbers, not Richard's ~) It's The Gang of Four:







[l/r is Jim, MrT, Emma, Andy the proff]

It's an odd World that hangs on to Robert Mugabe far too long but lets go of Richard far too soon.


----------



## Mr_P (31 May 2014)

Thanks for posting Douglas.

I had a very similar thought whilst walking round Oldham town centre the other day. Looking at all the scrouts who will never achieve anything in life except increase the world population. Then it struck me that if there is indeed a God maybe he was lobbied by Gabriel (the planemaker not the archangel) for some intelligent company.

Once again Emma my sincerest condolences.


----------



## dedee (31 May 2014)

I never had the pleasure of meeting Richard but I am a proud owner of two of his holdfasts and followed his plane making exploits from afar.

The internet often gets a bad name in the press. People like Richard and many like him who frequent this and many other forums are the unheralded heros of the www.

My deepest sympathies to the family.

cheers


Andy


----------



## jimi43 (31 May 2014)

condeesteso":1jodz5fb said:


> I posted this about 2 years ago in a Mac thread (Mac timbers, not Richard's ~) It's The Gang of Four:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh dear me...that brings back cherished memories and seems like only yesterday!

I remember too that someone doctored that picture ala Reservoir Dogs....does anyone still have that picture?

Thanks for posting that picture Douglas...it gave me such a warm feeling! What a day that was.

Cheers

Jimi


----------



## morfa (2 Jun 2014)

Been off on holiday for the past week, so a little shocked to come back to this sad news. My sincere condolences to you Emma. I have a pair of Richard's holdfasts on my bench and they're in use everytime I use the bench. You can take some small solace that there's a bit of Richard everywhere that there's one of his excellent holdfasts in use.


----------



## G S Haydon (5 Jun 2014)

Only just picked up on this. So sorry for the loss of Richard. I've only saw a small portion of his work but it was of the highest order.


----------



## Noggsy (12 Jun 2014)

MrsT, you have my deepest sympathies. I never met Richard, but I always enjoyed his posts and found his knowledge and attitude towards things very helpful and amusing. I am also fortunate to own two of his excellent holdfasts which I use on a daily basis. I wish you strength at this terrible time.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (12 Jun 2014)

Dear Emma,

I'm sorry, but I have only just caught up with your news.

Please accept my sincere condolences on your sad loss.

Neil


----------



## wcndave (12 Jun 2014)

Just heard, condolences.

http://www.bmdsonline.co.uk/38325183-ob ... es-richard


----------



## Vann (25 Jul 2014)

I don't know how I missed this.

I'm very sad to hear of the passing of Richard. I enjoyed his posts - usually informative; interesting, or just humorous. He'll be missed.

Emma, condolences.

Regards, John (alias "Vann") in New Zealand.


----------



## condeesteso (24 May 2015)

Cheers, Richard. I owe you =D>







nifty with a pencil too


----------



## devonwoody (24 May 2015)

Sorry to learn of your sad news, please accept how condolences from Mr. & Mrs. Devonwoody.


----------



## MickCheese (24 May 2015)

Is it really a year ago. I have two of Richard's holdfasts that I use frequently.

Makes me think of him every time even though I didn't know him except online here.

Thinking of him today.

Mick


----------



## Togalosh (6 Nov 2015)

Mrs T,

I am so sorry to learn of Richard's passing...& shocked.. & saddened. I have not been on here for a while (a year or more it turns out) & have just this minute found out. 

I popped round once to buy some holdfasts (& possibly got some wood cut down on another occasion) & went home & told my partner all about the wonderful time I had round yours talking about cider making, apple trees, forges, planes, wood & tools. That infeed track on the bandsaw was/is something else !

Please accept my belated condolences. 

All the best
Togs


----------



## Max Power (9 Nov 2015)

I doubt that Mrs T still frequents the forum , but if she does it must be a reassurance of the high regard Richard was held in that he's still being discussed here .


----------



## Wildman (9 Nov 2015)

I am sorry to hear of your loss Emma thank you for letting us all know. Richard will be missed, that's for sure. I know it is early days yet but if you need any help please do give use a shout.


----------



## Togalosh (9 Nov 2015)

Max Power":1kvlz312 said:


> I doubt that Mrs T still frequents the forum , but if she does it must be a reassurance of the high regard Richard was held in that he's still being discussed here .



Yes, I thought it doubtful too but felt I had to say something- just in case.


----------

